# 2009 Two-tone Answers (poll Added)



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

*Two Tone Interior - Yea or Nay*​
*Two Tone vs. Single Color Interior*

I like the two-tone!3318.13%Outback White or Cherry, either one (alone) is ok with me3519.23%Keep Outback Interiors White!11462.64%


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just in case you weren't already aware of the reasons behind Keystone moving towards the two-tone interiors, I wanted to share with you what I learned. I spoke with Marci at Lakeshore about the new models. One of the first things she said was how much she disliked the two-tone interiors. She mentioned that a high-ranking factory rep visited with Lakeshore RV prior to the '09's going into production and showed them one. He vigorously defended the choice.

Marci questioned it extensively and it came out that apparently, in high-end homes, this is a new trend. Light colored cabinetry combined with dark colored cabinetry. To me this makes no sense and it didn't to Marci either as the price range of the homes that have such furnishing are priced beyond my (and her) comprehension. Marci told him, paraphrasing - "people aren't going to buy these - people who buy Outbacks don't own homes in that range you are talking about anyways". "People who are going to buy an RV and own homes like that are going to buy a diesel pusher". Can't say that I disagree with her.

Dear Keystone, 
The two-tone interior is a mistake. Have you forgotten who are the brand's buyers while striving for a high-end homeowner look absent in my home or any home I might ever own? Speaking for myself, I will never be able to afford a home like the rep described to Marci and for that matter, I wouldn't have a look like that in any house I own anyway. Perhaps my tastes are unrefined but I know what I like and I don't like that. I do like my '07 Outback 23RS as does my wife. Please consider going back to the "traditional" Outback white or go to the cherry. Thank you for your consideration.

Kind Regards,

-CC


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree it looks like it was thrown together with spare parts


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So, what is the next step.

Every Outbacker.com member posts to this message with their vote.

Can you change this to a poll, so we can have actually numbers for Keystone. I think we represent a large target market for Keystone. I think they want to listen to us, otherwise they would have blown us off for the Factory Tour and the Zion Rally last summer.

My vote...white cabinets only.


----------



## joesova (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm with most of you. It looks like it was thrown together with spare parts. I think the cabinets need to either be all white or all woodgrain. The mishmash of cabinets looks bad. Very bad. On a positive note I do like that the slide out bed was turned to make it a king.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been working in the "custom homes" and I mean 1 to 4 million dollar range and all of the cabinets are solid colors or stained the same color. James


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Flippy1013 said:


> I'm with most of you. It looks like it was thrown together with spare parts. I think the cabinets need to either be all white or all woodgrain. The mishmash of cabinets looks bad. Very bad. On a positive note I do like that the slide out bed was turned to make it a king.


I'm with you. If I were in the market for a new trailer today, I wouldn't look long inside the new two-tone trailers.









I wish Marci had asked the Keystone Rep if he sees this two-tone trend in Fleetwoods, etc. I don't believe they are doing that.

Just my opinion (and my money).

Mike


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

The white interior is what attracted us the this brand in the first place, 2yrs before we actually bought one. I understand man. wanting to stay updated but the mismatching of the colors is a big mistake in my opinion. Adding some of the mods off of this forum would have got them alot farther than changing the colors in my opinion.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Poll Added!

-CC


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

It Looks BAD! I would never buy one. I also work in very high end homes every day. I have seen multi colored cabinets, But most of the time it is one accent piece and it never looks like that.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I voted for the two tone, it's different, and I like that.

I work in the cabinet business, the vast majority of our work is very high end. We've done very few jobs where the uppers are one color and the base cabinets another, only one job in the past 7 or 8 years comes to mind. Now islands in a different color than the wall cabinets, we do that almost all the time in high end kitchens.

I'm not a huge fan of the white cabinets in our Outback, too plain IMO. They do the job though, durable, easy to clean and keep the interior light.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Had to vote for ALL WHITE cabinets.
We noticed and loved it the minute we walked inside


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Just in case you weren't already aware of the reasons behind Keystone moving towards the two-tone interiors, I wanted to share with you what I learned. I spoke with Marci at Lakeshore about the new models. One of the first things she said was how much she disliked the two-tone interiors. She mentioned that a high-ranking factory rep visited with Lakeshore RV prior to the '09's going into production and showed them one. He vigorously defended the choice.
> 
> Marci questioned it extensively and it came out that apparently, in high-end homes, this is a new trend. Light colored cabinetry combined with dark colored cabinetry. To me this makes no sense and it didn't to Marci either as the price range of the homes that have such furnishing are priced beyond my (and her) comprehension. Marci told him, paraphrasing - "people aren't going to buy these - people who buy Outbacks don't own homes in that range you are talking about anyways". "People who are going to buy an RV and own homes like that are going to buy a diesel pusher". Can't say that I disagree with her.
> 
> ...


My wife and I purchased the 2008 O/B Kargaroo 28KRS spefically for the white interior. My advice to Keystone is that they need to take care of the consistent structure damage first before changing colors. After a year of arguing with Keystone about the bed brackets breaking and pulling out of the back of the trailer, they have finally fixed it by putting four long bolts thru the back of my trailer with support braces inside. Not cosmetically pleasing but its under the bed trim and can't hardly been seen.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK - I looked back at the pictures from some of the newer models. I do like the two-tone color, but then I started thinking about - would that be something I could live with for 4 or 5 years (this coming from the lady who has pure white walls everywhere in her house) - I decided I would like it at first because it was different, but would probably get sick of it. Give me white!

PS - I voted either one or the other, but I personally would like white better!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

hazmat456 said:


> I agree it looks like it was thrown together with spare parts


I voted for one or the other not both. To me it looked like there were leftover cabinets to get rid of, and some unlucky outbacker is getting stuck with leftovers till they are used up. I think the white is an outback signature and should be left alone.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

4 words about the two-tone cabinets......

IT LOOKS LIKE CRAP!









Mike


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Having lived in tired 70's rental houses, with dark cabinets above and below in the kitchen, I have to say I prefer the white cabinets in the OB.

For the poll I'd go with one or the other, all the way through, BUT my personal preference is for the white, because they help (or give the illusion of helping) open up the area and allowing your eye to flow along. Makes the interior of the OB seem much lighter and airier. I think the darker cabinets make the fridge/pantry area really jump out, and they definitely accent the fact that there's just not much space in the bathroom!

Darker might work better in a model with a slide-out, but that's it, to me.

If they wanted to add color, why didn't they use one of the lighter but not white colors that coordinate with the fabric pattern? The bamboo/beige color would add color but not be overwhelming, and keep a consistent color family throughout the OB.

I'd rather have the illusion of space than the illusion of wealth...









Lynne

26RS


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Just my two cents worth, but that is one of the main reasons we bought our 08 30BHDS is because of the "wood" floor and the white cabinets.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

When we were at the Factory Rally, they showed us the two-tone, and the consensus was either one or the other. Supposedly the trailers we looked at were prototypes. We bought the OB for the white cabinets because they do make the trailer more open and brighter. I do like the richness of the cherry though. Keystone should make the cabinets an option, dark or light, not both.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't mind two-tone cabinets, per se, but not cherry and white. There shouldn't be that much separation of colors. Maybe two-tone where the two colors are closer together, but not cherry and white. I voted for all white, BTW.

Now, something like this, I could live with. http://www.openrangerv.com/Flash/gallery.aspx

Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If I was in the market, the 2 tone would have me looking at the Aruba line which has the white interior and floor plans that I like. We don't have the rear slide nor do we need or want one so the competitor could fill our needs. Even in a fiver with a side aisle bath.
Bob


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

No, no, no, no mixing cabinet colors/tones! Sorry, but it just looks like crud! One or the other please - and since every other RV manufacturer seems to like the stained wood look, I think Keystone should continue to make the Outback's white.

That's why I bought mine. That's probably why most everyone bought theirs! Our floorplans are available in 5-10 different brand's travel trailers. What sets us apart is that we have the better interior.

Keystone - change is not always good! Sometimes, when you have something that works, STICK WITH IT!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey i heard they are bringing back PLUSH-Style carpeting and LAVA Lamps in the 2010 models... LOL


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol high end homes...

I delivered a very high end Heartland LandMark Augusta 37 foot 4 slide 5th wheel Monday in Houston, Tx.

This 5er is about as high end as they get..... 80 some thousand! Totally gorgeous interior! Takes your breath away.. Looks like a high end suite!

Did it have freaking ugly 2 tone cabinets

Hell No Keystone!!!!!

Keep em white or lose market share!

Dumb move Keystone!

Carey

ps here are some pics of a high end unit... Nothing but beauty, like an Outback was!!!!Click and Click


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

You know the market is so fluid right now. You think they should really be taking so many chances. I don't know.....looks like some wierdness happining at Keystone right now.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Got a chance to look at a new one last week, and our first thought was that they were trying to use up the last of the white cabs, and that it wasn't working very well. I really loved the white in ours, but if Cherry wouldn't be a deal breaker for me IF it was all one color.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

White only here. I have seen the two tone thing in home magazines where you have the cabinets white with the island dark wood. Just leaves me and DW scratching our heads. Don't like it Keystone!!! What are you going to do next? carpet the whole thing? ----Mike


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> lol high end homes...
> 
> I delivered a very high end Heartland LandMark Augusta 37 foot 4 slide 5th wheel Monday in Houston, Tx.
> 
> ...


Carey,

Looks like you might have gotten out of Houston at a good time. Not sure how "high end" the unit is going to be after Ike. Very plush unit.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We love how bright the interior of the TT is with the white. Everyone who we force to take a tour of the TT loves the white. It's Outback's trademark, or was their trademark.








Brian


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BTW, I just emailed Keystone and gave them my "opinion" of what theyr'e trying to do. I referred them to our site and suggested they pay attention.

Mark


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

The white cabinets are definitely one of the reasons we bought our OB! Without the "trademark" white cabinets, the Outback is just like every other trailer out there. Since our 26RS doesn't have a slide, the white makes it feel brighter & more open than it would with darker cabinets, and we've gotten many, many compliments on it.

Cheryl


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We bought our Outback because of the white. It was different and made the trailer seems brighter and more of a custom feel.

I saw the new models during the factory rally

Likes

The outside door to bathroom 
The turn around flat screen tv
Aero bed for the fold out
Ext. speakers and tv mount

Dislikes

No chrome on the rear bumper
Cheap feeling handle on the fridge (open in the hidden side)
slab style doors instead of the colonial style
No propane covers
Interrior - not completely sold on it
No quickie flush as an option

Suggestions:

Keep the Outback a higher end quailty models
Do not save $$$ on things people see, feel, or touch.
Talk to people regarding what they are looking for and what has made Outabck grow so quickly

Good Luck Keystone

Thor


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

I figured our opinions were not really going to count at the Factory tour when I noticed that not one of the Keystone people were writing anything down. I don't like the two colors either, and when I stopped in at a new dealer, he said they didn't even order any new Outbacks because they knew they'd be a hard sell with those cabinets. Now, how long before someone admits it was a boo-boo.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ok.... i like the 2-tone. i dont think i would do white and cherry but i dont think its that bad. we do like the white only in our current 2008 32 BHDS. but that was when comparring to the common oak-like color that is in most TTs. when we saw the 2-tone we thought it was ok. all cherry might be better.

when we built our house we planned for 2 tone in the kitchen...... as an architect (hobby) it is becoming much more common.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree 100% with Sayonara...right down to our kitchens









9 yrs ago, when we built Wolfwood, 2-tone kitchens weren't fashionable yet but, with a dark wood floor, and NOT wanting color throughout, we decided to go with this approach. At the time, "Carl, the Kitchen Guy" just thought it was a really creative approach that we had dreamed up - he'd never seen it but figured the cabinet manufacturer would do it for us "if that's what you want". He has since used our kitchen as a model for many and has repeated the idea several times to rave reviews....with a pretty wide variety of color + wood (browns) combinations. Having seen both creme + white, with darker brown, in a larger space, I can tell you that it can look VERY nice.

Even so, our opinion is that a camper's interior is too small for the busy-ness of the 2-tones or the tunnel-effect caused by dark wood (and I _really_ dislike "blonde" wood). We both prefer the light, airy, calm of Puff's white cabinetry.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I think they should stay all white. I do think they need to improve on the quality of the framing for the white cabinets as it is peeling off. They should be able to address the delam of the white cabinets but still keep them white. I know that the white cabinets are one of the things I love about my Outback.


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

Boy are we glad we upgraded last year. I think the two tone cabinets look schizophrenic. The reason we bought and Outback was because of the white cabinets. IMHO, the white makes it look more residential, less like a trailer. It's different!!

I think the two-tone would probably look better if they used cherry though instead of oak, and made it a bit lighter.

KEYSTONE, PLEASE bring back the white!!!

Or at least, make it an option.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

When I saw pictures of it online I thought that the factory ran out of wood cabinets and threw in some white ones. Then I noticed it on several other models with different cabinets. I wasn't to keen on the look, in fact, I hated it. But pictures don't do it justice. The first time I looked at it in a real trailer I kinda liked. My old trailer had white cabinets and wood lino, the one before that wood cabinets and regular lino...so this was different. The more I looked at it in person the better I liked it. I'm really happy that my TT has them.









I wonder if a second poll would reveal different results if it included whether or not the person had actually been in a trailer with the two tone or only saw a picture?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I agree 100% with Sayonara...right down to our kitchens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all Judi, I don't believe that is your house as I don't see a a four legged or winged creature anywhere?

But that aside, if that is your kitchen it looks very nice (I still don't believe it) but it is a large room and the colours work wonderfully because you are seeing the whole room and the fittings around it. In a small space like a Outback the two tone looks like crap! If you have a product that people like and like it enough to get together with like mined friends, and sing the praises of, why in Gods name would you change the main difference that makes an Outback an OUTBACK! It is the reason why we bought the 5th wheel! Hello Keystone, wake up before you become like all the rest, BLAND no offense to you SOB's but most of you did start with Outbacks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We didn't buy our outback based on the "color" of cabinets. We bought our trailer based on LAYOUT - that is that it had lots of space and a KING bed. Maybe your poll should include a vote for those who don't care either way.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

One of the overriding factors in us buying the Outback over the Laredo was the white cabinets because the white cabinets make the trailer seem larger on the inside with the bright color as opposed to the wood cabinets of most models. That being said, although I have only seen pictures of the tutone look, I like it. It's really different and looks pretty nice.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

X2 Rick!

I really love my Outback because the floorplan works perfectly for us. The 2 toned cabinet color is something that goes completely unnoticed. I like to think it's because we spend so much time outside when we're camping. The truth is, we spend a lot of time outside IF the weather is dry. This weekend, we were in by 7 and watching a movie.

Beth


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Keep the outback white. Be unique, don't follow along.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Being Two Tone is being unique..............

The white had been copied................

I have to agree with Dub..............pictures and seeing it in person are two different things completely!!

My DW hated the pictures..............then when we were in it..............It grew on her...........

They are really an Antique white/cream color, they are wood doors that are painted and show the cathedral grain (Antiquing/raised grain effect)..................

Since they are Wood and not RTF (rigid Thermofoil).............that's one less area for Formaldehyde emission..........as they are now wood and not an MDF (medium density Fiberboard) with an overlay.............

So it probably helps with being "healthier" and "Greener"................most agency/associations are usually all over manufacturers (in all industry) to lower or remove Formaldehyde emissions..........

IMHO Clarke


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

whodey said:


> When I saw pictures of it online I thought that the factory ran out of wood cabinets and threw in some white ones. Then I noticed it on several other models with different cabinets. I wasn't to keen on the look, in fact, I hated it. But pictures don't do it justice. The first time I looked at it in a real trailer I kinda liked. My old trailer had white cabinets and wood lino, the one before that wood cabinets and regular lino...so this was different. The more I looked at it in person the better I liked it. I'm really happy that my TT has them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been in them, liked it less than the photos. just MHO only, or based on the response here, perhaps NOT!
There is no such thing as one-size-fits-all. That's why we have options. BUILD IN GREAT QUALITY(first)!, make the rest optional. Just my $.02

Dave


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dreamtimers said:


> There is no such thing as one-size-fits-all. BUILD IN GREAT QUALITY(first)!, make the rest optional. Just my $.02
> 
> Dave


Now That Is the Most Important Thing Right there!!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I went to an RV show tonight and got to see the new 2 tone cabinets in person. I have to say that they looked very nice and I would change my vote if I could. The "white" cabinets are still thermofoil but look like they are painted. They go nicely with the cherry cabinets. The flooring (at least in the Sydneys) is no longer the wood plank look that I liked but is now a nice stone tile look that is light in colour. It helps keep the camper from looking too dark now that there are the darker cabinets in there. Anyway, I give it the thumbs up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jetjane said:


> *I went to an RV show tonight* and got to see the new 2 tone cabinets in person. I have to say that they looked very nice and I would change my vote if I could. The "white" cabinets are still thermofoil but look like they are painted. They go nicely with the cherry cabinets. The flooring (at least in the Sydneys) is no longer the wood plank look that I liked but is now a nice stone tile look that is light in colour. It helps keep the camper from looking too dark now that there are the darker cabinets in there. Anyway, I give it the thumbs up!


so.....what did you buy?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'd rather have the White....It works best in a smaller, enclosed area with limited windows for natural light. At night, with the interior lights on, the white reflects the ambient light, as opposed to the dark colored cabinets that absorb the light and make it feel like a cave. just my .02 (maybe it's a nickle)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> We didn't buy our outback based on the "color" of cabinets. We bought our trailer based on LAYOUT - that is that it had lots of space and a KING bed. Maybe your poll should include a vote for those who don't care either way.


It does......"either one is ok with me"


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> *I went to an RV show tonight* and got to see the new 2 tone cabinets in person. I have to say that they looked very nice and I would change my vote if I could. The "white" cabinets are still thermofoil but look like they are painted. They go nicely with the cherry cabinets. The flooring (at least in the Sydneys) is no longer the wood plank look that I liked but is now a nice stone tile look that is light in colour. It helps keep the camper from looking too dark now that there are the darker cabinets in there. Anyway, I give it the thumbs up!


so.....what did you buy?








[/quote]

Nothing. The show was really lame. We just went for something to do but it was really boring because there wasn't much there to look at. It is a small show that only involves 3 dealers so the inventory is really limited and they never have the new stuff in time for the show....especially since a lot of the manufacturers had the shut downs this winter. I must say though, Jaycos really don't impress me despite their rave reviews. The Eagle Lite's fit and finish is atrocious! I think our camper buying days are over anyway because we want to buy a lakefront lot instead.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

We bought were first attracted to our Outback 2008 30RLS due to the white interior, and the layout. As soon as my wife stepped into it she said this is the one.

Everyone that has been inside it are very impressed with the white cabinets.

We have seen pictures of the new units with the two tone colours and agree that they do not look good at all. We certainly would not buy one equipped this way.

Hopefuly the decission makers at Keystone take note of this poll.

Just my 2 cents.

Roger


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Just in case you weren't already aware of the reasons behind Keystone moving towards the two-tone interiors, I wanted to share with you what I learned. I spoke with Marci at Lakeshore about the new models. One of the first things she said was how much she disliked the two-tone interiors. She mentioned that a high-ranking factory rep visited with Lakeshore RV prior to the '09's going into production and showed them one. He vigorously defended the choice.
> 
> Marci questioned it extensively and it came out that apparently, in high-end homes, this is a new trend. Light colored cabinetry combined with dark colored cabinetry. To me this makes no sense and it didn't to Marci either as the price range of the homes that have such furnishing are priced beyond my (and her) comprehension. Marci told him, paraphrasing - "people aren't going to buy these - people who buy Outbacks don't own homes in that range you are talking about anyways". "People who are going to buy an RV and own homes like that are going to buy a diesel pusher". Can't say that I disagree with her.
> 
> ...


Personally, I love the 2 tone but I'm one of the minorities...at least for now. Last year when we went to the Toronto RV show, we noticed people didn't care too much for it, but this year... (thanks to HGTV and all the other design shows) we found people really loved it.

I think it's going to take time for people to accept the new design and when they finally do...it will stick!!! I don't think it's really a trend...it's just another way to mix and match. It's very popular with new kitchen designs in homes and condos right now, and it adds interest and breaks up the total look which is going to become a very conservative look once this takes off. 
I think Outback is ahead of the game and congratulate them for having the guts to step out of their comfort zone first.

Remember there was a time when you would NEVER put two different fabrics together in one space. It had to all be the same... All stripes, or all floral or all whatever???? Now...every RV is a mix of co-ordinating fabrics and it's second nature to do it. Same with furniture. If you look in magazines, all different colours, wood and styles of furniture are mixed. It's an eclectic look! I have a lot of faith in what they are doing.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Schmaltzy said:


> X2 Rick!
> 
> I really love my Outback because the floorplan works perfectly for us. The 2 toned cabinet color is something that goes completely unnoticed. I like to think it's because we spend so much time outside when we're camping. The truth is, we spend a lot of time outside IF the weather is dry. This weekend, we were in by 7 and watching a movie.
> 
> Beth


It comes down to what YOU like, apparently! We had talked ourselves out of a pop up style camper and were looking at TT - except I couldn't warm up to any of the interiors that were all oak or white - it felt too much like a trailer. Then I saw the two tone interior and that was it







We went right to the sales department and bought it. To us, it feels like home when we're in the great outdoors. To each his own


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

It's funny that I found this topic!! My wife and I was going to purchase the new 2010 250rs until we seen the cabinets. So we gave up the king bed and king Dinette just to have the clean look of white. Plus they also did away with the trademark propane cover. The new ones look like any other TT out there. I would hope that they wise up and change back to what works, after all that is one of the things that so many people like about the Outback in the first place.
My .02


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

to be honest with you, when I was searching for a TT, the cabinets didn't even factor into it lol---I just plain didn't notice---looked at the layout, the couch, the king dinette, the bunks, the outdoor cooking station and on and on that seemed to differentiate it from others I looked at. Wasn't even a comment until we were at the dealer doing our PDI that we noticed it lol--and then it was too late--all the other amenities and options had me loving it too much to walk away---figured there was a reason---now I can be all phooey phooey and high end hahahaha--yeah okkkkk

whatever, I am more worried about the issues with my king bed falling off the ceiling while I'm driving or the cracks from it that now necessitates a complete rear end job (wish I could get one too lololol) that will have it down and out for months---grrrrr or the fact that my toilet cracked and almost suffocated me with the fumes and had me using a knife to open and close it when I used it even more grrrrr


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

We've been looking at buying an Outback for 5 years - fell in LOVE with the wood-look floor and white cabinets (and of course floor plan) - made everything seem so bright, cheery, spacious compared to other trailers in our price range. Finally able to buy and what did we find - yuk - no more wood floor or white cabinets. What??? I was devastated! Keystone lost out on a sale.

Had to buy used (glad we did) and am so happy with my unique Outback! Everyone who has looked at our trailer always comments on how beautiful the interior is - the white cabinets, wood-look floor is what sold us. We can only hope that by the time we upgrade, Keystone will have wised up and give the consumer what they want and bring back what made them so unique in the first place!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

I had never seen an Outback until we were shopping for ours. I had done priliminary research on line and really liked the layout/king bed/features on the Outback 210RS. The cabinet color scheme did puzzle me a bit but it is not nearly as important to me as the layout and features like the camp kitchen and 15 inch wheels. Our Outback is in the Russet color and it wouldn't have been my first choice had we been ordering it rather than purchasing it off the lot. I actually do like it now that we are into it. The unit has a light and cozy feel when relaxinging on a rainy afternoon. The two tone cabinets makes it a bit quirky but that is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey I have a idea it seems as if trailer companies should poll there customers on what they want. I am also in the construction indusrty and have not seen this in our area. I know people have different taste and that's fine but to mee it looks outta place. We also liked the outback for the white interior and many have commented as well. We have the 21rs so wee need it to look big!


----------

